# TIRANA | 4-Ever Green | 85m | 279ft | 25 fl | T/O



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Archea Associati has won an international competition held upon invitation for construction of one of the ten towers to be built in the new Tirana city centre"










The building designed by Archea Associati is part of an ambitious plan for redevelopment of the Albanian city on the basis of guidelines contained in Architecture Studio's masterplan, which includes construction of ten towers in the city centre. The city government decided to hold a design competition for each of them.
Three international studios were invited to participate in the recent competition for the most important tower, across from the renewed central park in Via Shkurti,:
Bolles & Wilson - Germany,
Archea Associati - Italy,
Xaveer De Geyter Architecten - Belgium,
and a young Albanian studio, SON projektim.

The 85 meter tall building has a complex, varied functional programme: a six level underground parking lot, four levels of commercial space, seven levels of offices, and apartments on the top eight floors as well as a luxury hotel in a panoramic position at the very top of the tower. 











Archea Associati's project, entitled "4 ever green", was chosen above the others for the way it manages to fit the tower into its urban context and create public spaces by narrowing the base of the building.
The jury, made up of well-known international figures from the architecture scene as well as Tirana mayor Edi Rama and the project investors, publicly announced their decision and stated that they chose Studio Archea Associati's entry for its elegant plasticity and because it identified and reflected the character and identity of Albanian culture in combination with specific contributions from the Italian tradition, to which architect Marco Casamonti repeatedly referred during the public hearing.

Rather than the glass and steel architecture of the contemporary skyscraper, Archea Associati's building is inspired by the well-established tradition of the masonry towers of the historical landscape. The building's motion and skin reinvent tradition, inspired by the weaves of the traditional fabrics from the Tirana area, transforming them into a texture which gives the building's facades a vibratile, ethereal nature.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

When's the start of construction?


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Huti said:


> When's the start of construction?


apparently it started several weeks ago


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Gzimo, you even posted on the same Urbania thread where we added a photo from the construction site. You forgot so fast?
Construction site (left of the photo)


----------



## crazy_awper (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with you,I think you are right,good luck to you guy!


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

very interesting design.

http://www.archea.it/index.php/selezione

http://www.archea.it/index.php/progetto/30/0


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Design is indeed very interesting. I only hope they'll go for a different glass and/or facade panels colour at the end.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

I must say that I like this green element but maybe at the renders it is not so apealing.if you visit the site of the architects you may see that they use very elegant materials and their aproach is very contemporary.anyway it will be a great building.


----------



## lysandros (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice building and quite unique.
i like the green colour as well,it goes with tirana as colourfull buildings have become part of its identity.
very good!


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Some more


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Construction finally started pics to follow soon :cheers:


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Another article



> The 85 meters high building provides a complex and various functional program: six underground levels for parking, the first four floors for commercial spaces, seven floors for offices and the last eight for dwellings. A luxurious hotel is placed on the top of the building from which a big panorama can be enjoyed. The project, entitled ″4 ever green″, has emerged for the peculiar attention paid to the insertion of the project inside the urban context and for the creation of public spaces in the ground floor, gained thanks to the tightening of the base of the building.
> 
> More then referring to the contemporary skyscrapers characterized by glass and steel, the building refers to the traditional masonry of towers that animated the historical landscape. So as in the movements even the skin of the building reinvents the tradition elaborating the pattern of the ancient tissues of the Tirana land, changing them in a texture which creates vibrating and ethereal fronts.
> 
> http://www.archea.cn/project/Albania.htm


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Construction progress
source: urbania.al


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

source urbania.al


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pic outside the construction place soon the building will finally go upwards


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

http://www.aeiprogetti.it/PDF/1329_Torre_Tirana.pdf

Construction update looks like they finally are ready for the above ground floors hope this Tower rises fast


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pic taken by *Mali.it * looks like still working on the underground floors


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Is there a height limit for 85 meters in Tirana?


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Edi_H said:


> *4 Maj 2015*


...


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

....


----------



## bobiark (Jun 15, 2019)

bobiark said:


> View attachment 904911


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

Originally meant to be only 85 meters, but ended up being 110 meters.


----------



## Elianto (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

bobiark said:


> View attachment 1508856
> View attachment 1508860





Edi_H said:


> *16/5/2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it looks a bit shorter than 110m


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By ralphobeid


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 1755584
> 
> View attachment 1755585
> 
> Burimi : albania_vashgid


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Edi_H said:


> Dardan Vukaj


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 4-6:*


Iksward said:


> From my aunt.


----------



## Lil alb (Nov 24, 2019)

Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 2401414
> View attachment 2401416
> View attachment 2401417
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil alb (Nov 24, 2019)

Toni3 said:


> View attachment 2541127
> View attachment 2541127





Lil alb said:


> View attachment 2541222
> 
> View attachment 2541225
> 
> ...





Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 2543550
> 
> rudinamagjistari Instagram





Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 2544369
> 
> View attachment 2544368
> 
> shkrepurnegjendje Instagram





Toni3 said:


> View attachment 2545540
> View attachment 2545540


----------



## Avatar-x (Nov 2, 2020)

@ShkodraKushtrim Twitter


----------

